# Timid, Shy, Hints to Help Please



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds to me like you are going about things in the right way. Just keep introducing new things slowly. Keep lots of treats in your pocket so you can distract her when she gets anxious. Never coddle or pick up a scared dog just be confident and move on. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so wonderful to read about your loving, questioning approach to your puppy. The crate-pooping definitely gets to be habitual once it happens a few times. How about changing her last meal to 4pmish( are you feeding her 3x a day?)? Then you have time to get her out and get a poop or two before bed. Not forever, but long enough to change her routine/habit; I know that means having to feed her early in the am. It's too bad the breeder let such an important window go by for socializing your Ariel, but she is lucky to have you. Maybe you could have some fun "puppy showers" during which many visitors come all with some extremely yummy tidbit or treat? There are many people on GRF who will have better answers, but I hope things go well. I can't wait to hear about this pup's progress.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you free feeding or feeding on a schedule - feeding on a schedule will allow you to help her find a poop schedule you both can live with...

Good basic obedience and learning some tricks in addition to what Rob mentioned will help build her confidence ...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

looks like the Mainers have your back tonight!! LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> looks like the Mainers have your back tonight!! LOL


I just noticed that! LOL


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> IHow about changing her last meal to 4pmish( are you feeding her 3x a day?)? Then you have time to get her out and get a poop or two before bed.


*I actually do feed three meals and last meal is 4pm! I take her out at 4 15pm after she eats, 6pm and again at 10pm bedtime. She poops at 6pm and 10pm and I cannot for the life of me figure out why she has started this. The only thing jumping into my mind is that the leaves are falling off the trees and she does play in the leaves. Perhaps since it is very dark out and I do not watch her {fenced in yard} after she does her bathroom duties {I watch to make sure she does pee and poop}; perhaps she is eating leaves and they are upsetting her tummy somehow. The poo is normal looking so hard to say! Tonight I will keep her on leash and see if that makes a difference.*



> but she is lucky to have you.


*We consider ourselves very lucky to have her. She is so gentle with the children, she is house trained {well basically} I am sure she will still have the odd accident but so far she has been great. She tries so hard to make us happy! We have a lazy boy chair and it is funny because everytime I sit in that chair she will jump up in it and snuggle me. I am not sure when she is full grown if I will be able to share the chair with her though.*


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Are you free feeding or feeding on a schedule - feeding on a schedule will allow you to help her find a poop schedule you both can live with...
> 
> 
> > *Breakfast is at 5:30am, lunch at 11 30am and supper at 4pm! She loves to eat so I have not reduced to twice a day yet.*
> ...


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> looks like the Mainers have your back tonight!! LOL



*They sure do and it is awesome because I love to read other people's points and see if I can use anything for myself. It is nice to have a bunch of people to ask questions and share with! THANK YOU*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no doubt, puppy classes are fun and a great opportuinty for her to play, but if none are available during your 'freetime' (is there such a thing wtih little ones in the house) - then its time to be creative ...
Regular walks in the nieghborhood (even if they dont cover much distance) and a creative mind and access to the internet can still make a big difference in building her confidence...

Teaching and encouraging her to climb in and out of low boxes....through homemade tunnels...walking over simple low bridges...being exposed to umbrellas, masks, objects that make odd noises..
Learning to roll over, sit pretty, weave through your legs etc etc...

You may be onto something with her possibly snacking during her late night potty breaks...the leash may be your best friend!

Hang in there!


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Teaching and encouraging her to climb in and out of low boxes....through homemade tunnels...walking over simple low bridges...being exposed to umbrellas, masks, objects that make odd noises..
> Learning to roll over, sit pretty, weave through your legs etc etc...



*Thank you! I will start some fun training and playing like these things you have suggested. That would be lots of fun for both of us.

I will start more obedience training and trick training as well for her. She loves to work for treats and praise {also we are clicker training} so this will be great!
*


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*I kept her on lease last night and did not let her touch leaves or anything else.

No accidents in the crate. Perhaps we have found the solution and it is an easy solution too.
*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

arielsgolden said:


> *I kept her on lease last night and did not let her touch leaves or anything else.
> 
> No accidents in the crate. Perhaps we have found the solution and it is an easy solution too.
> *


YIPPEE!! What hopeful news!
Fingers crossed :crossfing that it is as simple as that!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Reading through your original post everything is not uncommon in a young dog - well except for the breeder's behavior.
The pooping at night could just be as she is growing her body in undergoing physiological changes that ar beyond her control. Be as patient as you can with this as I think it will come to pass. You are doing everything possible via schedulle and walking to help insure success.
The being afraid of things while on her walk is also common. When you encounter them try to help her confront them - altohugh something flapping in the wind I would avoid for now as you can not control the flapping. With stationary objects I would walk over to them and touch them and encourage her to do the same. Praise and reward even if she only gets a few inches closer the first time. 
The fact that she is afraid of people who visit but not outside is not that common. This one I would work on as much as possible. Actually set it up for people to come by to try and get her over it. Have anyone and everyone who comes in your house get down to the puppy's level and give them her favorite treats or toy to greet her with. Again if you can "arrange" for the visits have the visitor have the goodies before thhey even enter the house. You want her to be happy when someone visits. She won't jump in their laps from the beginning but again praise and reward any progress everytime. Do this with adults before attempting with children. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

I am by no means a pro at this... but I can tell you Ruger was handled a lot and we got him at 8 weeks. The litter was an accident but the preacher we bought him from had a 10yo daughter that handled them constantly... he STILL balks at some things. Anything flapping... the other day he was barking at some kids on a bicycle and trashcans or shopping carts- things like that hes not familiar with hes very skiddish with. Ive just come to take the time to go up to each thing with him and touch it and encourage him to get close to it and show him its nothing to be fearful of. It seems to work fine. Hes so funny... he acts all bold, adventurous, and brave most of the time until something unfamiliar is in his path and he runs back to "mommy" lol. Last weekend we got him used to hearing gun shots as we went out shootin (he used to be quite afraid of loud noises too)... he was a champ and it barely startled him.


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*We went away today and Ariel joined us. We meet an internet friend for the first time and went to a park so the humans could play together as well as Ariel would be able to run and play.

You would have thought she was in her own backyard. She played, she chased the leaves, she was happy to be pet by my friend.

She is pretty good outside!

I will keep you updated and let you know how things go!

I will try to set up some visits for her to get use to people in the house!
*


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*No accidents last night either.

I did happen to notice that poor Ariel is teething right now. Bottom teeth between the canines {all baby teeth are gone and new ones are coming in} which might account for her being out of sorts.

I did not notice it before and actually am surprised the vet did not mention it.


*


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

arielsgolden said:


> *Ariel is four months old. We bought her when she was 10 weeks old and the breeder informed us after we bought her that she had not be handled much. The reason given by the breeder was that they become too attached to the puppies.
> 
> *


thats a new one!!!! sheesh...:uhoh: here's hoping once Ariel is exposed to lots of socialization that she will improve. I could NOT even imagine not handling and loving up my pups!!!!


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

arcane said:


> thats a new one!!!! sheesh...:uhoh: here's hoping once Ariel is exposed to lots of socialization that she will improve. I could NOT even imagine not handling and loving up my pups!!!!



*I have managed to arrange some visits! Our church is full of dog lovers so all I had to do was mention that I would love some people to come play with my puppy and the volunteering was insane. 

So I have people coming over in very small groups all armed with her favorite treat! I have stalked up on my coffee and cookies. 

I took Ariel for a walk and she is awesome to walk with. I also took her in our backyard where she always shy's away from the composters and she actually sniffed them today. 

Perhaps it is just a stage but me not knowing much about GR's did not realize that. I will continue working with her I am sure she will come around.
*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ariel sounds like she has a wonderful owner, for sure.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We had to keep Penny on leash at this age to keep her from eating evrything. She had colitus and would poop every hour, starting at 8 PM untill 3 AM! She did out grow that , though.. hurray! 
Rusty is my guy that has a problem with strangers coming in the house. What works for us is we will have him behind a baby gate, secure, with a bed and a way out ( open door to another room, but he can see the front door, etc. I have the visitors totally ignore him,, not even to look in his direction. After a while I have the person back to the gate.. he will sniff. They can then toss him a treat and walk away. When we were starting this we would have a person come in, toss a treat and walk out.. has really helped him. They should avert their eyes and not reach at first.. an insecure dog will start growling , and the behavior they practice the most is their go to one. We can not stop the growing altogether, though.. It is after all, a warning. You don't want her to think it is wrong and one day bite out of the blue. If she is that stressed we need to handle the situation to calm her.


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*She did great with the visitors and treats. If you have a treat in your hand you are her best friend. She loves food and loves treats. So she ran to the visitors the second she saw the treats and when the treats were gone she stuck around for pets and hugs.*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

arielsgolden said:


> *She did great with the visitors and treats. If you have a treat in your hand you are her best friend. She loves food and loves treats. So she ran to the visitors the second she saw the treats and when the treats were gone she stuck around for pets and hugs.*


 
*YEAH ARIEL!!!* 
We knew you could get past it. Amazing how quick.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like all is going well now. Congrats on the good work!


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*One person at a time with treats is good. A group of two or more and she sits and watches for a long time before she approaches. The approaching is done in stages where she will come from the kitchen to behind the couch; then to behind the chair; then to her favorite sleeping corner in the living room and then she will crawl on her belly toward the people only if they are quiet and ignoring her.

So we need to work on that but one person at a time she is great.

She is also great with children {small ones} even in groups.
*


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

When Rusty was younger he was like that.. If someone wanted to meet him badly they could squat with their back to him and he was their best friend. If people turned their backs, kept looking away and had treats in their hands by their side I bet she would warm up fast!


----------

